# St. Thomas - safe dining



## jaym (May 1, 2014)

For those MFC owners or experienced travelers to St. Thomas, please comment on not only the restaurants there that you've enjoyed (I know many are expensive, that's less the issue) but felt safe visiting after dark.

Our first visit to MFC is approaching and I've come across some commentary where travelers felt the area was sketchy or risky to park a car and walk.
Some diners have been robbed after leaving a restaurant but that seems to be the exception and probably misfortune of wrong place and time........one must know your surroundings at all times. Look up and about instead of down at a cell phone when walking, anywhere!

Is Frenchtown a reasonably safe area after dark, i.e., main streets where some restaurants are located?
How about the Island View Guest House, anyone been there up in the hills?

Talking about a reasonable hour as well. We aren't late night diners and don't do club scene but may be heading back to our car after dinner by around 9 pm.
Appreciate any comments. thnx.

JM


----------



## Numismatist (May 1, 2014)

Personally, I would not leave the property after dark.  Period.


----------



## jaym (May 1, 2014)

Numismatist said:


> Personally, I would not leave the property after dark.  Period.



Interesting response. Especially given that you own at MFC!

May I ask if you have personally experienced a crime on St. Thomas or why you feel unsafe there at night?
You seem to feel strongly that St. Thomas is dangerous after dark but what do you base that feeling on, what you have observed or heard from other visitors?

Based on some of the info I've reviewed in preparing for our trip there, I feel the subject of tourist safety on STT is a little controversial.
Some have called it "the Detroit of the Caribbean" or police corruption allows some criminal activity to avoid prosecution due to nepotism.   

I'm not planning on doing anything risky but have usual concerns I would have anywhere I travel, avoid high risk activities and potential for a bad travel experience.


----------



## SpikeMauler (May 1, 2014)

I've eaten and driven to "Room with a view", "Banana Tree Grille", "Wikked", "Mafolie", "Mimms", and "Randy's" all after dark and never felt unsafe. I've also taken a late ferry back from St John and drove back from Redhook after dark never feeling unsafe. Most people don't like to drive after dark because of the unfamiliar roads and poor lighting. I usually try to drive to the restaurant when it's light out so it's easier to remember the way back when it's dark. A lot of people also just take a taxi at night so they don't have to worry about driving after dark. I know a lot of crime on St Thomas is gang related. Most of it directed against each other. I don't know where the bad areas are as there's no reason for me to be walking around the Island late at night. I think the rule of thumb anywhere is don't wander around unfamiliar neighborhoods after dark. I don't think this applies to dining out. I've never been to Frenchtown so I can't comment on the neighborhood but I definitely want to try "Oceana". I've heard nothing but good things about it and it is said to be one of the best restaurant on St Thomas.


----------



## jaym (May 1, 2014)

SpikeMauler said:


> I've eaten and driven to "Room with a view", "Banana Tree Grille", "Wikked", "Mafolie", "Mimms", and "Randy's" all after dark and never felt unsafe. I've also taken a late ferry back from St John and drove back from Redhook after dark never feeling unsafe. Most people don't like to drive after dark because of the unfamiliar roads and poor lighting. I usually try to drive to the restaurant when it's light out so it's easier to remember the way back when it's dark. A lot of people also just take a taxi at night so they don't have to worry about driving after dark. I know a lot of crime on St Thomas is gang related. Most of it directed against each other. I don't know where the bad areas are as there's no reason for me to be walking around the Island late at night. I think the rule of thumb anywhere is don't wander around unfamiliar neighborhoods after dark. I don't think this applies to dining out. I've never been to Frenchtown so I can't comment on the neighborhood but I definitely want to try "Oceana". I've heard nothing but good things about it and it is said to be one of the best restaurant on St Thomas.



Thanks for the comments.
"Oceana" and "Pie Whole" were two establishments in Frenchtown that seem to interest us. Thanks for the others mentioned.
I certainly hope we don't have issues and would hate to think I wouldn't experience something enjoyable when traveling out of unfounded fear.
A little common sense and precaution goes a long way anytime and anywhere one is visiting an unfamiliar place.....


----------



## jackie (May 1, 2014)

I think Oceana is closed.


----------



## jackie (May 1, 2014)

I will be going to St. Thomas in July with my grandkids and in August with my sisters.  I only felt unsafe about 4 years ago the electric on the island went out and we were at Romano's Restaurant downtown.  Our waiter walked us to our car to make sure we were safe.  I go every year to Marriott's Frenchmen Cove.  This Marriot has the best Marriott food and evening entertainment.  Great places to eat: Havana Blue   Bella Blu (Frenchtown), Room with a View, Udder Delite (before Megans Bay It is milkshakes) I hope Oceana reopens. We get our food for the villa at Fruit Bowl. We always take  the car ferry to St. John's for one day.


----------



## legalfee (May 1, 2014)

Romanos is also closed. We been to a lot of restaurants in Frenchtown downtown eastend and northshore after dark and never had any issues. Old Stone Farmhouse is very good and worth trying. Also Enkai in Frenchtown.


----------



## Numismatist (May 1, 2014)

jaym said:


> Interesting response. Especially given that you own at MFC!
> 
> May I ask if you have personally experienced a crime on St. Thomas or why you feel unsafe there at night?
> You seem to feel strongly that St. Thomas is dangerous after dark but what do you base that feeling on, what you have observed or heard from other visitors?
> ...



I've been reading Virgin Islands Daily News for about 7 years now, and it's constantly filled with shootings, robberies, etc.  Just not worth it to me to bother a night time excursion.  Daytime fine.


----------



## SpikeMauler (May 1, 2014)

jackieweidle said:


> I think Oceana is closed.



Wow, that's a surprise. I was on Island mid March and they were open. Where did you hear this?


----------



## krmlaw (May 4, 2014)

Pie whole is our fav restaurant. I've never felt unsafe in STT. 

Love room w view, frenchtown, red hook, greenhouse, yacht haven. 

Use good judgement and have fun!


----------



## legalfee (May 4, 2014)

SpikeMauler said:


> Wow, that's a surprise. I was on Island mid March and they were open. Where did you hear this?


Oceanas is not closed unless they have closed since April 30th. There is a review for them on Trip Advisor.


----------



## Janette (May 7, 2014)

We don't feel any more unsafe on STT than any other unfamiliar city. We don't eat out often, but when we do, we usually get there before dark. There was a shooting there when we were on the island in January about the same time as the shooting in Columbia Maryland and also in our former hometown. I prefer to stay on property after dark because I worry about all those folks driving on the opposite side of the road for the first time.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 8, 2014)

We always drove around on our own but....one of our favorite Italian restaurants was Virgilio's which is on a side street downtown.  We NEVER drove down there at night.  We would take a taxi and would be watched going in the door and would be escorted to the taxi when we left.  The food is worth it but downtown is not considered safe to walk around at night.


----------



## Tia (May 13, 2014)

We were just there for two weeks in Feb/March and drive all over the island. If not familiar drive in the daylight to familiarize yourself.  We usually only venture from Bluebeards Castle to Frenchtown area, Redhook area, Doghouse pub ( parking in Havensight) or northside to Thirteen. They advise against walking around after dark downtown, most of it's closed then anyway.

Think it's recommended to not be flashing cash and jewelry also


----------



## slabeaume (May 13, 2014)

There are several restaurants in REd Hook.  WE ate at a few of them after dark last Nov. and never felt unsafe.  We stayed at the Elysian (near the Ritz) and ate at the casual restaurant at the Elysian several times.   They also have a fancy fish restaurant at the Elysian.  The only time we felt a little out of place was the one night we decided to go to McDonald's.


----------

